# 

## Nestorius

Witam,
Jestem na etapie stanu surowego więc przede mną praktycznie cała budowa. Dużo prac wykonuję sam więc kompletuje potrzebny sprzęt. Obecnie chcę kupić wkrętarkę akumulatorową 18V. Teraz mam 12V i niestety coraz częściej muszę szukać pomocy przy wkręcaniu za pomocą wiertarki. Z uwagi na gabaryty i ciężar wiertarki nie jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Zastanawiałem się nad zakupem wkrętarki *Makita BHP453*. Jednakże ostatnio zwróciłem uwagę na wkrętarki* Hitachi*, które mając podobne parametry (często nawet lepsze) są w lepszej cenie. 
Wobec tego moje pytanie - co polecacie? Biorę pod uwagę:
1. niezawodność;
2. wytrzymałość obudowy;
3. dobry uchwyt;
4. jakość baterii i szybkość ich ładowania;
5. jakość i szybkość napraw gwarancyjnych.

Bardzo proszę o obiektywne porady.

----------


## gandw

Popatrz jak długą gwarancję na akumulator daje producent, bo jest to zwykle najszybciej zużywający się element wkrętarki. Ja kupiłem Metabo - 3 lata gwarancji na akumulatory - przez ten okres ich wydajność nie powinna wg producenta spaść poniżej 80% - czyli musieli użyć dobrej klasy ogniw skoro się tego nie boją. 

Po co Ci taki mocny sprzęt? Dachy robisz? Teraz wkrętarki często mają dużo większy moment niż starsze modele na archaicznych akumulatorach Ni-Cd, może wystarczy 14,4V? 

Poza tym co Ci udar w takiej wkrętarce? Tylko podnosi cenę, zwykle nieco zwiększa wymiary urządzenia a ma niewielką skuteczność. Jak dla mnie do wiercenia w ścianach tylko młotowiertarka - kto raz spróbuje jak ona wchodzi w ścianę jak w masło to już nie użyje udaru mechanicznego  :wink:

----------


## Nestorius

> Po co Ci taki mocny sprzęt? Dachy robisz? Teraz wkrętarki często mają dużo większy moment niż starsze modele na archaicznych akumulatorach Ni-Cd, może wystarczy 14,4V? 
> 
> Poza tym co Ci udar w takiej wkrętarce? Tylko podnosi cenę, zwykle nieco zwiększa wymiary urządzenia a ma niewielką skuteczność. Jak dla mnie do wiercenia w ścianach tylko młotowiertarka - kto raz spróbuje jak ona wchodzi w ścianę jak w masło to już nie użyje udaru mechanicznego


Zapomniałem dodać, że chcę używać tego tylko jako wkrętarki, ewentualnie do nawiercenia otworu w drewnie czy metalu. NIE INTERESUJE MNIE UDAR  :Smile: 

A co do mocy. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej - chcę mieć pewność, że przy skręcaniu nie będę musiał znowu bujać się z o wiele mocniejszą wiertarką. Ale rzeczywiście jak widzę to niektóre 14,4V mają zbliżoną moc.

----------


## gandw

Pisałem o udarze bo ta Makita którą podałeś ma udar właśnie. Jaką masz teraz wkrętarkę? Ja wybrałem Metabo BS14,4 Li i jestem zadowolony, ale mam ją zbyt krótko żeby z czystym sumieniem ją polecić - do tej pory mnie nie zawiodła, zarówno jeśli chodzi o niezawodność jak i moc. Dodam że używam jej amatorsko, nie zawodowo. 3 lata gwarancji na akumulator, walizka z akcesoriami (wiertła, bity itp.) - dla mnie nic więcej nie trzeba.

----------


## Nestorius

Przepatrzyłem sobie to Metabo i widzę, że rzeczywiście wygląda ono nieźle. Przyznam, że ja potrzebuję tego też do celów amatorskich, ale na budowie. Gwarancja 3 lata robi swoje.

----------


## edomek

Ze spokojną głową moge polecić milwaukee. mamy ją już od 5 lat i zero problemów. Mmy wersję 18v i z udarem.
Zero problemów z mocnym wkręceniem, czy wywierceniem. jedyny mankament to ze jest cięższa od normalnych wkrętarek. Ostatnio pożyczyłem wkrętarke dewalt od brata do kręcenia tarasu, co by było szybciej. Jedank jego sprzęt wytrzymywał 10 -15 wkrętów do tarasu i bateria siadała.

----------


## Raźny

Ja również polecę Metabo Mam LTXa 14,4V

myślałem, że będzie mi duża moc potrzebna... Ale z perspektywy czasu chyba bym kupił coś lżejszego bo okazało się, że tylko wkręty małe wkręcam.
I ta gwarancja 3 lata. dobra rzecz. no i serwis 3 dniowy.

----------


## bartosz siekier

czy taka wkrętarka wystarczy do domowych zastosowań  ( trochę remontów sie szykuje, jak i do róznych prac w domu )
http://www.kreocen.pl/produkt/BlackD...27_131507.html
czy jest istotna róznica pomiędzy modelami 14,4V i 18V  a 12V , w czym to się przejawia

----------


## gandw

Różnią się mocą ale też i wagą. Co do marki B&D to jest to raczej niska półka, poszukaj opinii na jej temat w google, podejrzewam że nic specjalnego sobą nie prezentuje - słaba a i akumulatory pewnie za długo nie pociągną.

----------


## jbloch

> Ja również polecę Metabo Mam LTXa 14,4V
> 
> myślałem, że będzie mi duża moc potrzebna... Ale z perspektywy czasu chyba bym kupił coś lżejszego bo okazało się, że tylko wkręty małe wkręcam.
> I ta gwarancja 3 lata. dobra rzecz. no i serwis 3 dniowy.



 Z  t ym serwisem 3 dniowym to głupoty piszesz kolego , Gwarancja 3 letnia to jest faktycznie ok , nawet aku litowojonowe na gwarancji się wymienia , szkoda tylko że cena jednak wyższa od konkurencji , no i produkcja chińska , nic w tej wkrętarce niemieckiego nie ma,

----------


## jbloch

> czy taka wkrętarka wystarczy do domowych zastosowań  ( trochę remontów sie szykuje, jak i do róznych prac w domu )
> http://www.kreocen.pl/produkt/BlackD...27_131507.html
> czy jest istotna róznica pomiędzy modelami 14,4V i 18V  a 12V , w czym to się przejawia


wolty to trochę drugorzędna sprawa , szukaj wkrętarki z  aku litowojonowym .

----------


## pokar

Przede wszystkim akumulatory Li-on. Nie ma sensu kupowanie starej generacji niklowo-kadmowych baterii. To tak jakby wziąć Zeppelina do wyścigu z odrzutowcem. 
    Po drugie - spróbuj znaleźć na tabliczce znamionowej magiczne "Made in..." Jeśli napisany jest tylko jakiś adres w Niemczech można się zakładać o wszystko, że produkt jest chiński (malezyjski, koreański, itp.) Polecam spróbować w markecie budowlanym typu LM, Casto...
    Ci, co mają się czym chwalić, piszą na produkcie Made in Germany (UK, Japan, ew. EU jeśli to produkt czeski, słoweński, polski lub bułgarski - takie najczęściej są spoza starej Unii).  Produkcja w "starej" Europie lub Japonii nadal świadczy o najwyższej jakości, niektórych rzeczy nie da się przeskoczyć. Dokładność, kultura pracy, tempo pracy na liniach produkcyjnych itd.  
    Większość produktów Makity, wiele Boscha, nawet tego niebieskiego Professionala, Metabo, cały Milwaukee / AEG, sporo De Walta, cały Black&Decker to produkty z Chin.  Niestety "polska" Celma już niemal nie ma produkcji w naszym kraju (zostało kilka modeli Made in Poland), właścicielem jest chińskie konsorcjum. Nawet legendarny Flex we wrześniu sprzedał się chińskiemu Chevronowi.  Znany z najwyższej jakości Protool był produkowany w Czechach przez firmę Narex i wspomagany niemieckimi produktami z innych marek. Od kilku tygodni tej marki nie ma już, część maszyn została wchłonięta przez firmę matkę Festool.   
     Makita udziela rocznej gwarancji.... Wg mnie to dyskwalifikacja, bo profesjonalny sprzęt bez łaski ma 3-letnią gwarancję. 
    Postaraj się także zapytać sprzedawcę, jak w rzeczywistości rozpatrywane są reklamacje. Deklaracja dystrybutora to jedno, a rzeczywistość co innego. 
Jako, że siedzę w elektronarzędziach od lat, nie będę podawał swoich typów. 
Jeśli mogę pomóc, to zapraszam na priv. 
p.

----------


## jbloch

Atak z ciekAwości który markowy producent ma 3letną gwarancję - piszesz może jako  dealer METABO? Nie można zapominać że na dowód zakupu zawsze masz 2 lata spokoju , nie koniecznie trzeba korzystać z  gwarancji.

----------


## malux20

ja mam kilka hilti 
i też robione  w chinach
mam sds max makity -i inne narzedzia  i wszystko bardzo ok

----------


## irqul

> Atak z ciekAwości który markowy producent ma 3letną gwarancję...


Bosch niebieski, po rejestracji narzędzia. Bez rejestracji rok.

----------


## pokar

a ponadto: 

Kress po rejestracji 3 lata, bez rejestracji 2 lata
Metabo ma gwarancję XXL po rejestracji 3 lata, bez rejestracji j.w.
Milwaukee 3 lata po rejestracji, bez rejestracji j.w.
Festool (ex Protool) - 3 lata po rejestracji (rozszerzona), bez rejestracji j.w.
De Walt - 3 lata po rejestracji , bez rejestracji j.w.
Bosch Professional - 3 lata po rejestracji, bez rejestracji rok. 

Co do gwarancji w oparciu o przepisy rękojmi - jeśli jesteś osoba prawną - rękojmia trwa rok.

----------

